# Lenovo - for those who do.



## Encolpius

Tiszteletem. Ez egy szlogen. Hogy értelmezitek? Lenovo - azoknak, akik igent mondanak.


----------



## Zsanna

Háát, ezt lehetne humorosan is értelmezni (akik megveszik - mert "igent mondtak rá" -, azoknak lesz ilyenjük, és milyen boldogok lesznek tőle!), de tekintve, hogy hiányos a szerkezet ("igent mondani _vmire_"), azt képzelhetünk a hiányos részbe, amit csak akarunk... (És nekik sem kellett befejezni a gondolatot. Egy munkával kevesebb. Ráadásul modern és jól fizet.)


----------



## Fredsky

Azoknak, akik csinálnak. A (valamit) csinálóknak. (As opposed for those who just daydream, waste time etc). See the meaning of "doer": the definition of doer


----------



## Zsanna

A "do" lehet főige (csinál), de lehet segédige (bármilyen igét behelyettesítő e.g. A: I don't do/want/care about it - B: I do) is...
Azt nem tudom eldönteni, hogy itt igazából melyikről van szó, de teljesen elfogadom Fredsky gondolatmenetét is. Csak arra lennék kíváncsi, hogy esetleg kiderül-e valamilyen körülményből (a logikuson kívül), hogy ő ezt javasolja.


----------



## Fredsky

Ha segédige, akkor lenne egy vontakozó  főige valahol előbb, de nincs. (Macintosh - for those who don't like Windows, Lenovo - for those who do.) Ha nincs, akkor a "do" az  főige.  "For those who..." also appears here: Tequila - for those who know. It is a "catch phrase". "For Those Who Care Award" az egy díj amit annak adnak, aki sokat tett a szegényekért, stb.


----------



## Torontal

Fredsky said:


> Azoknak, akik csinálnak. A (valamit) csinálóknak. (As opposed for those who just daydream, waste time etc). See the meaning of "doer": the definition of doer



Én is így értem, de talán úgy hangzana a legjobban, hogy _Azoknak, akik cselekszenek._


----------



## Zsanna

Apropó: _Azoknak, akik csinálják_.
Igen, szó szerint lehetne olyan értelemben, hogy azoknak, akik nem csak beszélnek, ábrándoznak stb., hanem akik tényleg tesznek is valamit, de így, rövid alakban, ez inkább szexuális felhangú, ami nem illik a témához. A _csinál_ a magyarban gyakran jár ezzel, szóval csínján kell vele bánni. (De legalább már ezt az oldalát is látjuk.  )


----------



## francisgranada

Fredsky said:


> Azoknak, akik csinálnak. A (valamit) csinálóknak. (As opposed for those who just daydream, waste time etc). See the meaning of "doer": the definition of doer


Nekem is valami ilyesmi jön ki belőle. Esetleg "Azoknak, akik tesznek", bármit is tesznek (_hozzátesznek valamit, beletesznek mindent, kitesznek magukért, ...._ ). Plusz van egy olyan érzésem, hogy ez főleg egy reklámfogás, minden mélyebb értelem nélkül ....


----------

